# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  هیچ کدوم از گواهی ها و هیچ کدوم از اصل ریزنمرات رو ندارم !!

## awmirmowhammad

با سلام خدمت دوستان همونطور که همه میدونیم برای ثبت نام دانشگاه نیاز به مدارک زیر هست و همینطور توضیحاتی که بنده در پرانتز دادم رو هم ببینید : 

گواهی موقت دیپلم (من سال تحصیلی 94-95 این گواهی رو گرفتم و با توجه به اینکه *فقط 6 ماه اعتبار داره پس الان از درجه اعتبار ساقطه حالا چه کنم برم مدرسه واسم دوباره صادر میشه ؟ یا همینی که وقتش تموم شده رو قبول میکنه دانشگاه ؟)

گواهی موقت پیش دانشگاهی (اینو کلا ندارم و به نظرم مدرسه صادر کنه)

اصل ریزنمرات دیپلم (کپیشو دارم با مهر و امضا و اصلش نیست با توجه به اینکه مدرسه اصل مدارک رو نمیده و برای اصل مدارک باید کارت پایان خدمت ببری حالا چه کنم اینو ؟ )

اصل ریزنمرات پیش دانشگاهی (اینو هم کپیشو دارم بدون مهر و امضا !!)

از دوستانی که تجربه دارن و میدونن چه باید کرد تمنا میکنم جواب بدن چون قطعا جواب خیلیهایی که شرایط مشابه من دارند هست .*

----------


## marzie_

خودم تجربه ندارم . اما خواهرم هر چی که لازم بود مدرسه بهش داد . شما هم برید مدرستون بپرسید :Yahoo (1):

----------


## awmirmowhammad

> خودم تجربه ندارم . اما خواهرم هر چی که لازم بود مدرسه بهش داد . شما هم برید مدرستون بپرسید


آخه به دخترا میدن اصل مدارکو چون خدمتی نمیرن که بخوان کارت پایان خدمت ارائه بدن برای گرفتن اصل مدارک !!!

----------


## awmirmowhammad

آپ

----------


## abia_morid

شما برو مدرسه همش رو بهت میدن من خودم گرفتم پروندم رو هم بم دادن با اصل دیپلم 
اگه مدرسه کرم ریخت باید بری دانشگاه نامه رسمی دریافت مدارک بگیری تا بهت بدن ( تجربهی شخصی )

----------


## sheyda3000

*واسه ثبت نام باید ریز نمرات رو هم داشته باشیم؟؟؟*

----------


## Neo.Healer

> با سلام خدمت دوستان همونطور که همه میدونیم برای ثبت نام دانشگاه نیاز به مدارک زیر هست و همینطور توضیحاتی که بنده در پرانتز دادم رو هم ببینید : 
> 
> گواهی موقت دیپلم (من سال تحصیلی 94-95 این گواهی رو گرفتم و با توجه به اینکه *فقط 6 ماه اعتبار داره پس الان از درجه اعتبار ساقطه حالا چه کنم برم مدرسه واسم دوباره صادر میشه ؟ یا همینی که وقتش تموم شده رو قبول میکنه دانشگاه ؟)
> 
> گواهی موقت پیش دانشگاهی (اینو کلا ندارم و به نظرم مدرسه صادر کنه)
> 
> اصل ریزنمرات دیپلم (کپیشو دارم با مهر و امضا و اصلش نیست با توجه به اینکه مدرسه اصل مدارک رو نمیده و برای اصل مدارک باید کارت پایان خدمت ببری حالا چه کنم اینو ؟ )
> 
> اصل ریزنمرات پیش دانشگاهی (اینو هم کپیشو دارم بدون مهر و امضا !!)
> ...


برو مدرسه اگه نتونستن کاری بکنن 
میری اداره آموزش و پروش....یکم دنگ و فنگ داره اما بدات دوباره گواهی صادر میکنن یا بجاش گواهی دیگه میدن

----------

